# I have only you, please do not leave me.



## FlyingBird

How would you translate this, or simple how would you say 'i have you'?



İ have only you, please do not leave me.

Please do not leave me=bırakma beni lütfen
İ have only you=?


Teşekkürler


----------



## gokalp1

İ have only you - Birtek sen varsın


----------



## FlyingBird

gokalp1 said:


> İ have only you - Birtek sen varsın


teşekkürler


----------



## gokalp1

Birşey değil


----------



## FlyingBird

Anyone know how could i say 'he have only you' or 'they have only you' etc...?


----------



## ketcapov

I have only you, please do not leave me : 
one to one translation: sadece sana sahibim, lütfen beni bırakma.
turkish spoken translation: senden başka kimsem yok, lütfen beni bırakma.
one to one translation for 'he have only you' : Sadece sana sahip.
turkish spoken translation for 'he have only you' : Senden başka kimsesi yok.
one to one translation for 'they have only you' :  Sadece sana sahipler.
turkish spoken translation for 'they have only you': Senden başka kimseleri yok.


----------



## FlyingBird

ketcapov said:


> I have only you, please do not leave me :
> one to one translation: sadece sana sahibim, lütfen beni bırakma.
> turkish spoken translation: senden başka kimsem yok, lütfen beni bırakma.
> one to one translation for 'he have only you' : Sadece sana sahip.
> turkish spoken translation for 'he have only you' : Senden başka kimsesi yok.
> one to one translation for 'they have only you' :  Sadece sana sahipler.
> turkish spoken translation for 'they have only you': Senden başka kimseleri yok.


Thank you

İ understood everything except sentences with sahip/sahibim...Can you explain meaning of this word and what suffixes to add please?

çok teşekkürler


----------



## ketcapov

sahip olmak: have got , has got
But generelly we use instead of sahip olmak 'var.'

I have got a car : Bir arabaya sahibim. ( Bir arabam var.)

sahibim
sahipsin
sahip
sahibiz
sahipsiniz
sahipler

sahiptim
sahiptin
sahipti
sahiptik
sahiptiniz
sahiptiler

sahip olacağım
sahip olacaksın
sahip olacak
.
.
.
.

like that.


----------

